# Regresso Águia pesqueira



## boneli (14 Ago 2012 às 01:09)

Está em curso um projeto de reintrodução das águias pesqueiras em Portugal. Estas águias deixaram de nidificar no nosso país há 15 anos. O projeto envolve, este ano, onze crias.
Que prespetivas para este projeto?
Para o préximo ano estão de volta as primeiras águias....ainda há muita espectativa em volta.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=578931&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

Muito interessante.


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2013 às 14:41)

O balanço do 2º ano
Seg, 8 Out 2012

Depois de acompanharmos o desenvolvimento das águias-pesqueiras desde o dia em que foram retiradas dos seus ninhos na Suécia e na Finlândia assistimos, à semelhança do ano passado, ao afastamento das aves que alimentámos durante o Verão.
Após a libertação das águias, colocámos peixes em plataformas artificiais, o que permitiu que se alimentassem até serem autónomas no que respeita a alimentação. Nos primeiros dias, observávamos todas as águias a alimentarem-se do peixe que lhes era fornecido, a beberem água, tomarem banho e a tentarem pescar nas imediações do local de libertação.
Gradualmente, as águias-pesqueiras foram-se afastando iniciando a dispersão e posterior migração. A última águia a abandonar o local de libertação, fê-lo no dia 11 de Setembro. Antes de partir, uma das 3 fêmeas libertadas e uma das 2 águias mais velhas do grupo, voou em círculos sobre as nossas cabeças, ascendendo numa corrente térmica até a perdermos de vista… despediu-se e deixou a sua mensagem de esperança… que regresse numa Primavera, juntamente com outras águias.
Esperámos ainda alguns dias, continuando a colocar comida nas plataformas de alimentação, não fosse alguma águia menos decidida voltar ao local. Nenhuma águia reapareceu nem foi detectada através de rádio-telemetria nos dias subsequentes.
Tal como as suas congéneres que terminaram o desenvolvimento junto dos progenitores nos países de origem, as aves libertadas em Alqueva irão para a África Ocidental, em busca de locais com presas abundantes e fáceis de capturar, onde permanecerão 2 a 3 anos antes do seu regresso à Europa. Algumas porém, poderão manter-se na Península Ibérica.
Entretanto, continuámos a criar condições favoráveis para o regresso das primeiras aves. Com a ajuda de voluntários e técnicos da EDIA, colocámos mais ninhos artificiais nas ilhas das proximidades do local da libertação, para que as águias que sobrevivam e regressem na Primavera de 2013 ou 2014, se sintam atraídas com a disponibilidade de locais de nidificação.

O 2º ano do projecto de reintrodução da águia-pesqueira termina aqui, esperamos que a próxima Primavera nos traga boas novidades, com o regresso de alguma das águias libertadas em 2011.

Até ao próximo ano,
Andreia Dias: Coordenadora Executiva
Projecto Águia-pesqueira

Luís Palma:Coordenador Científico.
Projecto Águia-pesqueira


----------



## boneli (14 Mar 2013 às 01:40)

IDENTIFICAÇÃO E CARACTERÍSTICAS

A Águia-pesqueira (Pandion haliaetus) é uma ave de rapina de grande porte, com asas compridas e estreitas. É facilmente reconhecida pela sua plumagem castanha nas regiões superiores, contrastando com as zonas inferiores esbranquiçadas; a superfície ventral das asas apresenta um padrão constante acastanhado, com as “axilas” brancas. A cabeça é branca e os olhos amarelos com uma lista ocular castanho-escuro. No pescoço é visível um colar formado por finas riscas verticais de cor escura. A cauda é barrada, de cor castanha. Os juvenis têm as penas da parte superior do corpo orladas de branco-amarelado e os olhos vermelhos. Apresenta várias adaptações morfológicas ao tipo de alimentação: patas grandes e fortes, garras longas e curvadas, superfície inferior dos dedos coberta por pequenos espinhos e o dedo exterior reversível.


DISTRIBUIÇÃO E ABUNDÂNCIA

É uma espécie cosmopolita, já que se encontra em todos os continentes; as maiores áreas de reprodução situam-se na América do Norte, na Europa e na Ásia. No Paleárctico Ocidental ocorre sobretudo no Centro e Norte da Europa, sendo relativamente comum na Escandinávia e Finlândia e nalgumas regiões da Rússia. No Sul da Europa e Norte de África é mais rara e apresenta uma distribuição localizada.

Durante o século XIX e início do século XX, a Águia-pesqueira sofreu um acentuado declínio a nível mundial, chegando mesmo a extinguir-se em várias regiões da Europa. Os efectivos populacionais mundiais estimam-se hoje entre 20.000 e 30.000 casais. Nota-se alguma recuperação, apoiada por medidas de conservação, no Reino Unido, Noruega e Suécia, embora continue em crescente declínio em França, Finlândia, Alemanha, Polónia, Península Ibérica, Canárias e Cabo Verde, bem como em grande parte da América do Norte.

*Em Portugal a fêmea do último casal reprodutor morreu em 1997 e o macho só conseguiu encontrar uma fêmea para tentar acasalar na Primavera de 2000, mas sem sucesso; no ínicio da época de reprodução de 2001 foi vista ainda a fêmea, mas desta vez não se verificou tentativa de acasalamento. Ocorrem no nosso país alguns indivíduos durante a passagem de migração e no Inverno, mas sempre em pequenos números e sem se fixarem. No início do século seria um nidificante comum ao longo da costa, desde Leiria até ao Algarve, tendo decrescido rapidamente até apenas dois casais nidificantes na Costa Sudoeste, no início dos anos oitenta.*


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2015 às 01:25)

*No sábado, dia 24 de Janeiro, decorreu um censo nacional de águias pesqueiras, em que foram contabilizadas 71 observações (e mais 10 observações prováveis). A iniciativa surgiu de forma informal no **forúm do Aves de Portugal** e rapidamente se mobilizaram grupos em todo o país para fazer uma contagem nacional desta espécie. As expectativas iniciais não ultrapassavam os 30 indivíduos, pelo que o resultado obtido foi bastante positivo. A águia-pesqueira (Pandion haliaetus) nidificou em Portugal até ao final do séc. XX, na costa Sudoeste do país. Atualmente apenas ocorre no país com migradora de passagem (a caminho de terras mais quentes) ou invernante. *


----------



## lreis (31 Jan 2015 às 15:24)

boneli disse:


> *No sábado, dia 24 de Janeiro, decorreu um censo nacional de águias pesqueiras, em que foram contabilizadas 71 observações (e mais 10 observações prováveis). A iniciativa surgiu de forma informal no **forúm do Aves de Portugal** e rapidamente se mobilizaram grupos em todo o país para fazer uma contagem nacional desta espécie. As expectativas iniciais não ultrapassavam os 30 indivíduos, pelo que o resultado obtido foi bastante positivo. A águia-pesqueira (Pandion haliaetus) nidificou em Portugal até ao final do séc. XX, na costa Sudoeste do país. Atualmente apenas ocorre no país com migradora de passagem (a caminho de terras mais quentes) ou invernante. *


 
Existem novidades relativamente às águias pesqueiras do projecto do Alqueva? alguma das originais voltou ao local?


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2015 às 15:36)

lreis disse:


> Existem novidades relativamente às águias pesqueiras do projecto do Alqueva? alguma das originais voltou ao local?



A águia pesqueira demora entre 2 a 3 anos a atingir a maturidade, por isso possivelmente este ano deverão retornar ao Alqueva, para tentarem reproduzir-se. É aguardar e ver se de facto o projeto teve sucesso.


----------



## boneli (1 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

13 anos depois a águia pesqueira voltou a nidificar em Portugal e  curiosamente na Costa Vicentina onde o último casal nidificou à 13 anos. Esperemos que a este casal brevemente se juntem os indivíduos que fazem parte do programa de recuperação da Albufeira do Alqueva.

http://expresso.sapo.pt/aguia-pesqueira-regressa-a-portugal-depois-de-13-anos-de-ausencia=f922609


----------



## boneli (11 Out 2015 às 15:57)

17 anos depois os esforços de recuperação desta espécie no nosso território começam a dar efeitos.

*Águias pesqueiras reproduziram-se na albufeira do Alqueva

 Durante as prospecções efectuadas pela equipa do Projecto de Reintrodução da Águia Pesqueira em Portugal, foi descoberto pelo Dr. Luís Palma, a 19 de Julho, um ninho que se suspeitou ser construído por Águias pesqueiras. Na altura não foi confirmada a sua ocupação por não ser possível a observação do interior do ninho a partir do barco e não terem sido observados os adultos nas imediações. Foi graças à observação de Nicolás Duran (Agente del Medio Natural de Extremadura), a 30 de Agosto, que se confirmou a reprodução do primeiro casal de Águias pesqueiras na albufeira do Alqueva, da qual saiu uma cria voadora.

 Parabéns a todos os que têm contribuído para o sucesso do projecto*


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2015 às 15:17)

Eu não sei como é compatível a conservação desta águia onde ela existia, na Costa Sul, com o que as autarquias andam a fazer há mais de dez anos: estradas e mais estradas que dão acesso a todos os recantos do parque natural. As praias da Costa Alentejana e da Costa Vicentina que têm bons acessos nem sequer enchem no Verão, portanto nada justifica a abertura de acessos a praias remotas na área protegida. 

Volto a repetir mais uma vez, em Portugal há uma panca com a criação de acessos, e isso não é compatível com a preservação dos valores naturais. Aqui ao lado na turística Andaluzia há dezenas de quilómetros contínuos, de litoral, sem acessos, assim como não há acessos nas serras aos pontos mais altos. 

Estradas na Costa Vicentina junto ao litoral são sinónimo de caravanas e jipes a circular todos os dias, barulho, pessoas, isso impede a nidificação. Quem observa aves no seu meio natural sabe que inúmeras espécies não toleram o bicho Homem, é comum as aves «enjeitarem», ou seja, abandonarem o choco quando sentem o Homem por perto. Também é comum os juvenis caírem do ninho quando está em escarpas, pois assustam-se com o Homem.


----------



## boneli (14 Out 2015 às 01:36)

Digamos que é um mito que se criou de que a águia pesqueira em Portugal só existia na Costa Vicentina. Eu entendo o que queres dizer e por acaso na semana passada fiz a Costa toda e reparei nessa questão. Ã última vez que a fiz toda foi à mais de 10 anos e reparei precisamente no falas Frederico. Apesar de ser uma área que nos últimos 20 anos sofreu um aumento da pressão humana ainda há áreas bem preservadas junto ao mar.

A águia pesqueira na Costa Vicentina fazia ninho nas escarpas, no entanto não só nas escarpas é que faz ninho. Este casal que procriou fez ninho numa árvore e nos locais onde continua a procriar na europa também faz ninho em escarpas e árvores.

Esta noticia que publiquei é uma noticia oficial, no entanto sei de fonte segura que na costa vicentina este ano um casal voltou a procriar e só nos últimos sensos foram identificados mais de 80 indivíduos de Norte a Sul. Ai no Porto vais a Gaia na zona do Cabedelo é vê-la pescar todos os dias. Está presente em todos os rios a Norte do Douro.

Estamos a falar de uma ave que mesmo como migratória quase se extinguiu e que nos últimos 5 anos está a regressar a todo o território, porque efetivamente até meados dos anos 50 estava presente em todo o território.

O que me dizem é que esta ave que antigamente não suportava a presença humana, actualmente tem alterado um pouco este comportamento e tolera melhor a presença humana. Por si só esta explicação para o aumento da população e regresso da sua nidificação a Portuga não chega. Sem dúvida que as medidas de conservação estão a surtir efeito, como no caso do lince, águia imperial, urso e outros.

Cumprimentos


----------



## cristiana Morgado (14 Out 2015 às 01:41)

Muito interessante , desconhecia , bom tópico sim senhor 
Obrigada pela Partilha


----------



## boneli (14 Out 2015 às 11:35)

Existe no facebook uma página da Reserva Natural do Estuário do Douro que podem aderir. Ainda na segunda foi fotografada e publicado um exemplar a pescar lá.

Eu próprio vi este ano uma no estuário do Cávado e na Lagoa de Bertiandos.

Continuo esperançado e confiante com este projeto de reintrodução. Este ano mais 12 juvenis entraram neste programa  e último partiu do Alqueva dia 11 de Setembro.

Daqui a 3/4 se não morrerem regressam para procriar, tal como aconteceu com o casal que procriou este ano no  Alqueva.

Persistência, paciência, muito trabalho e dedicação.


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2016 às 10:44)

Pelo menos mais de 130 águias-pesqueiras passam o Inverno em Portugal, revelam os resultados do 2º Censo Nacional de Águia-pesqueira, realizado neste sábado dia 16 de Janeiro. Cerca de 100 voluntários percorreram o país e contaram entre 124 e 134 aves invernantes, um número que representa um expressivo aumento em relação à primeira edição da iniciativa.
No 1º Censo, realizado a 24 de Janeiro de 2015, foram contadas entre 71 e 81 aves.
Agora, entre 124 e 134, foram observadas. Este intervalo tem a ver com as situações em que não foi possível confirmar se a mesma ave foi vista mais de uma vez em diferentes locais. O grande objectivo foi saber quantas águias-pesqueiras (_Pandion haliaetus_) passam o Inverno em Portugal e onde.
A águia-pesqueira foi dada como extinta em Portugal em 1997, quando morreu a única fêmea do casal que ainda nidificava no país, na costa alentejana. Quatro anos depois, em 2011, iniciou-se um projecto de reintrodução nas margens da albufeira do Alqueva, com aves trazidas da Suécia e da Finlândia.
Entretanto, surgiram boas notícias em Abril passado, quando uma equipa de investigadores portugueses confirmou o avistamento de um casal de águias-pesqueiras a ocuparem um ninho, junto ao mar na Costa Vicentina.


----------

